# Gunfire erupts as right wing black militias face off.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought one was kind of funny. The NFAC or "not ***king around coalition" had a ND and took out 3 members of their own. :vs_laugh:

https://www.newser.com/story/294091...-off.html?utm_source=part&utm_medium=uol&utm_


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A well regulated Militia, This doesn’t happen. You have to be more aware than I have a gun and ammo. It only takes one dumb ass to accidentally wound or kill others.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> A well regulated Militia, This doesn't happen. You have to be more aware than I have a gun and ammo. It only takes one dumb ass to accidentally wound or kill others.


You are generous in your estimation of his IQ . . .

I'd have put him down somewhere between a rock and a bucket of used toilet paper . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought these were supposed to be superbly trained ex-military?



> "You ain't got four months," he told the crowd and led them in a call and response, saying, "If we don't get the whole, motherf****ing truth, *we are going to burn this mother****er down*."


Pretty sure this is a violent threat and this guy should be in jail by now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought these were supposed to be superbly trained ex-military?
> 
> Pretty sure this is a violent threat and this guy should be in jail by now.


According to louisville police it was a ND and no chargers are pending.

They appear from the pictures to be well armed.

I think and have for a while that a civil war is eminent.

Nobody in authority is attempting to stop them from their destructive path, and in many cases are supporting them!

In 1948 the state of Israel was born, three MuzSlime armies attacked them almost right after the UN declaration.

Their army consisted mostly of concentration camp survivors who had never held a gun before.

Long story short, they got off the buses at the assembly point, given a K98K or a #1MK3 and 10 rounds of ammo.

They were sent into battle with only 5 minutes of instruction on them.

Led by ex US and Brit military officer, they went into battle and way to many were cut down in the first engagements.

But they learned and became a tough army before the end of the conflict.

Remember they beat three professional armies!!!

There was a lot of sterile equipment smuggled or flown into help the Israelites prior to and during the conflict.

Most of that equipment was courtesy of the US, tons of captured German equipment,

their standard machinegun was the MG-34, and stayed as such into the 60s, the M37 Browning was their standard armor MG.

Point here is that a motivated force with a purpose, is as shown dangerous foe, we have to take these bastards on a serious note.

They are expanding their engagements and drawing more recruits out of their mothers basements,

the well known useful idiots routine, cannon fodder.

They are setting the playbook rules to keep US troops out of it so they can run their destructive course.

Saul Alinsky would be ecstatic with them.

In my opinion they should be cut down while engaged in their actions, they then won't be coming back into the next fight.

Their actions are not peaceful demonstration but the acts of anarchist and should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

alot of that black "militia" are nothing but bangers - there's no real leadership or God forbid discipline - most are there to kill "******" and would be 10X worse than the Mogadishu black crap from Blackhawk Down ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

@SOCOM42, there was a good movie worth watching about the events you describe in 1948. All star cast of actors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This just one more indication that this thing is coming apart. Night by night these thugs grow more bold and it's only a matter of time before the real shooting starts. The puppeteers are doing a masterful job.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> This just one more indication that this thing is coming apart. Night by night these thugs grow more bold and it's only a matter of time before the real shooting starts. The puppeteers are doing a masterful job.


That's OK.
the Good Guys have them out numbered and out gunned.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That's OK.
> the Good Guys have them out numbered and out gunned.


Butt, that's where they all sit..We are all letting this just happen. Not sure what I would do - since I'm not far enough from Freattle, butt....it doesn't bode well for what's next...the real war

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

There was another incident where the mob shot their own. In Colorado the POSs were blocking a hiway, and somebody drove through, was fired upon. Vehicle was hit as were at least two fellow thugs

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/car-drives-mob-protesters-colorado-highway-protester-shoots-fellow-protesters-trying-shoot-driver/

"Car Drives Through Mob of Protesters on Colorado Highway, Protester Shoots Fellow Protesters While Trying to Shoot Driver"

In Austin Texas they were accosting a motorist and one thug approached with a rifle, and he took a dirt nap from the driver of the car. :vs_laugh:

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...in-someone-driving-crowd-appears-fatal-video/

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...torist-carrying-rifle-may-approached-vehicle/

The POS thug carrying an AK-47, who got shot, was spouting his mouth off before he accosted the driver

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/blm-protester-fatally-shot-austin-people-hate-us-big-p-ssies-actually-anything/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> @SOCOM42, there was a good movie worth watching about the events you describe in 1948. All star cast of actors.
> 
> View attachment 107491
> View attachment 107491


Oh, I have seen it a dozen times of the last 40 years, have the DVD.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Butt, that's where they all sit..We are all letting this just happen. Not sure what I would do - since I'm not far enough from Freattle, butt....it doesn't bode well for what's next...the real war
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Where we live, if any riots broke out in our one stop light town, Billy Bob and the boys from the hunt club would have it stopped in short order.

At my age and stage, whatever happens outside my perimeter is none of my affair.
Let Seattle and Portland deal with their own mess.

Anyone who lives in a liberal city had best keep their rifles clean, bayonets sharp, and magazines filled.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> There was another incident where the mob shot their own. In Colorado the POSs were blocking a hiway, and somebody drove through, was fired upon. Vehicle was hit as were at least two fellow thugs
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/car-drives-mob-protesters-colorado-highway-protester-shoots-fellow-protesters-trying-shoot-driver/
> 
> ...


There is nothing funny about death, but I laughed my ass off watching those snowflake SOB Antifa cowards run like chickens when gunfire broke out!!! As to the dude that got shot, sounds like he got what he was asking for. Stupid games, stupid prizes, etc.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> According to louisville police it was a ND and no chargers are pending.
> 
> They appear from the pictures to be well armed.
> 
> ...


Well written!! And what I take from it is that I should paint my front sight a bright color to stand out against black uniforms? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Butt, that's where they all sit..We are all letting this just happen. Not sure what I would do - since I'm not far enough from Freattle, butt....it doesn't bode well for what's next...the real war
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


The real difficulty is knowing when the war is actually on, declared, in progress. I think most of us have a pretty good idea what to do once we know the action starts, it js just difficult to know when to begin.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Well written!! And what I take from it is that I should paint my front sight a bright color to stand out against black uniforms? :tango_face_wink:


Yes, white luminous paint. Even better get a red dot or a reflex sight.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I use plain old typewriter white out.
It is on all my handgun sights.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> There is nothing funny about death, but I laughed my ass off watching those snowflake SOB Antifa cowards run like chickens when gunfire broke out!!! As to the dude that got shot, sounds like he got what he was asking for. Stupid games, stupid prizes, etc.


If a mob is beating on my car, and a leftist terrorist rectum puts a rifle in my face, I'd do the same thing.

I was taught you don't point a gun at anything you don't intend to shoot. The dead man won the Darwin award by his own actions.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I use plain old typewriter white out.
> It is on all my handgun sights.


I have a white-out pen that works perfectly for this.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Well written!! And what I take from it is that I should paint my front sight a bright color to stand out against black uniforms? :tango_face_wink:


The old pre-64 Win M70s had an ivory bead inlet into the front sight. Some Belgian Brownings had a polished brass inlet, not as nice as the ivory but stands out to black. I've added white out to other front sights.

I've hunted a lot at dawn/dusk and sometimes it is hard to see your sights. I've had deer in a snow covered background, could not see sights on the deer, but fine in the snow. I lowered sighting just below deers chest, could see sights fine, raised rifle and dropped them dead. Mind you, this 30-<70 yards in the woods.

On this subject, peep sights are not much use low light. I really like the old style "buckhorn" sights on my traditional MLs. It's easy to pick up the front sight in the deep V rear


----------

